# Yellow Perch?



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Seems like we were into them this time last year. Anyone seen or heard anything about them yet this year?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I would love to go out an wet some line for them but right now the water is a little hard up here in N. Maryland. And with all this ice today who knows when i will get out there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Bwood, we need a stretch of warm weather to turn them on. Just a 3-5 day stretch would work....


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

exactly wut fishbreath said. Ne1 hear anything on the new trout stockings? thanks


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

how soon after the creeks thaw do they hit?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

they run under the ice some years


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

heres a intresting article 
http://www.bayjournal.com/article.cfm?article=2493
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/education/yellowperch/yperch.html


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Milt, where are yall fish'n for them ring perch. Up in the headwaters of rivers/creeks or in some lake? Are they the first fish running to spawn?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good article ... thanks!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nevermind, just read the article.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> Milt, where are yall fish'n for them ring perch. Up in the headwaters of rivers/creeks or in some lake? Are they the first fish running to spawn?


Hey Marshall, since you read the article, I'd just be rehashing it for you but the rivers and creeks seem to load up early and fast. Love little grass shrimp and beetle spins for the perch along with some small gold spoons and even minnows. They are tasty critters....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

i gotcha, yeah i remember gett'n into them pretty good a couple years back on a creek off the rappahannock. Me and neil tried for them last year in the kayaks but I dont think we timed it too well, only caught a few. Im going to give it another shot this year.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*thanks bmcox*

That's a great link. I wonder why those specific rivers are closed? That's a lot of terrirory to cover. 
Weather doesn't look promising for ice melting the creeks any time soon.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just hard for me to get movitated about
them with the 5 fish limit.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*It was the second week of march last year*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24903


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Those are some pretty perch Otter!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello Otter! 

How ya been man.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*why not*

go to wye mills, i no it isnt frozen over even if im 843.5 miles south of it, that moving water helps, when i was in high school i used to skip n go fishing there, one year i caught the biggest tidal yellow perch there, it was 14.5 inches and the state send me a plack at the end of the year
go catch some fish for me


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Where abouts in the Wye Mills area?


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Otter, that was a good day fishing with you and BWood last year. Cold as hell as I recall but the pullage helped a lot. 

I think there might be a Wye Mills trip in my future.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

MARCH 2006

<embed src="http://img413.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="320" height="240" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img413/7052/1171585363dmz.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave holding stringer










Here's one from the day before the slideshow..


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

right on the other side of the small bridge is a great spot, after they put that walkway in the rest stunk, also if u fish right there under the spill way, i caught a 4 lb bass there once, took some clever engineering to get him all the way up
needed a cold :beer: after that one


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good deal. Thanks! May have to venture over that way....


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Beaver dams downstream from Wye Mills have prevented much of a run for the last two years.Tuckahoe and Red Bridges have produced well when you hit it at the right time.Last season I witnessed an unusually high number of slab crappie for perch fisherman at Red Bridges.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Conway said:


> Last season I witnessed an unusually high number of slab crappie for perch fisherman at Red Bridges.


Thats great news as all I can remember is small stunted crappie at red bridges but then I am usually after one perch or another.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

I was a little disappointed in Red Bridges last year - had one good day - but after that never seemed to hit it just right for yellow or white. Did well near Aberdeen real early when it was still bitter cold. Can't wait for it to get going. This weekend Otter and I are off the VA beach to troll for rockfish in the Ocean. Wish us luck.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bwoodhouse said:


> I was a little disappointed in Red Bridges last year - had one good day - but after that never seemed to hit it just right for yellow or white. Did well near Aberdeen real early when it was still bitter cold. Can't wait for it to get going. This weekend Otter and I are off the VA beach to troll for rockfish in the Ocean. Wish us luck.


Good luck guys.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

If ya really want to get those yellow perch then your gonna need a boat or a good pair of waders. Early in the season you can catch them in the headwaters of the streams they go up to spawn in. Like right about now. They feed better during the spawn though and you really need to get up to the freshwater sections of the creeks. I fished the perch runs every year for many years but it started getting ridiculous with all of the posted signs everywhere now. Even some places like below Williston Lake is posted because of jackass fishermen leaving crap all over the bank. My kids will never know what it was like. Erosion and beaver dams have also hindered those honey holes of yester-year. White Perch are still bigger in numbers but it seems you have to ween through the smaller fish. Minnows under a float or mini-mites for me  .


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I think with yellow perch, you have to hit them at the right time in the spring(during the spawn). if your a week early or late, you may think they never appeared. If you catch more white perch then yellows, thats a sign that your a little late, white perch spawn later then yellows. One of my favorite times to target them is the fall in the mouths of the rivers. you can catch all you want without the crowds, and for a long period of time (over a month)


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Monster Yellow along with a nice Pickeral and plenty of Whites from Red Bridges on a cold , windy , rainy day last year .:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Where is Red Bridges?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

off of 313 near greensboro = Eastern Shore, MD.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Where is Red Bridges?


http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/greensborohshadmap.html


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

any of you guys fish mattawoman creek in md kinda near dc?we hit it once last year, caught a herring, a lamprey and a few yellow perch, all smalls..maybe 5"..


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Chris , many years ago , in the late 60's up until the late 70's , we would fish the far upper reaches of the Mattawoman near Rt. 301 and further downstream . I can remember cutting class to drive down there from College Park in the Spring . We would walk down the bank looking for signs of fish and we usually found them . We caught plenty of herring , perch , both white and yellow , creek chubs , pickeral , fallfish , you name it ! We also used to fish the Nanjemoy and Wicomico at Allen's Fresh . Most of the old-time shore fishing spots have been posted or developed long ago and are not accessable anymore .  I can remember days on the Mattawoman where we filled our collers full of big roe-laden herring and "Ring-Perch" . I believe it was there that I met an old-timer who gave me my first Mann's Stingray Grub and showed me how to fish it under a bobber or slowly along the bottom for monster Yellows . Boy , those were the days . A very tiny shad dart was the ticket for herring , the occasional shad , crappie and such . We also used to fish the warm water at Morgantown PP . We would put in at Aqualand and catch stripers and big perch all winter . Maybe Captain Mike Starret can chime in , as he lives down that way now . While fishing the CBBT a few years back , we were lucky enough to have "Lieutenant Dan" along with us and I can personally attest to his fish-catching prowess . Mike , do you remember when I dubbed you that ?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

old linesides said:


> Chris , many years ago , in the late 60's up until the late 70's , we would fish the far upper reaches of the Mattawoman near Rt. 301 and further downstream . I can remember cutting class to drive down there from College Park in the Spring . We would walk down the bank looking for signs of fish and we usually found them . We caught plenty of herring , perch , both white and yellow , creek chubs , pickeral , fallfish , you name it ! We also used to fish the Nanjemoy and Wicomico at Allen's Fresh . Most of the old-time shore fishing spots have been posted or developed long ago and are not accessable anymore .  I can remember days on the Mattawoman where we filled our collers full of big roe-laden herring and "Ring-Perch" . I believe it was there that I met an old-timer who gave me my first Mann's Stingray Grub and showed me how to fish it under a bobber or slowly along the bottom for monster Yellows . Boy , those were the days . A very tiny shad dart was the ticket for herring , the occasional shad , crappie and such . We also used to fish the warm water at Morgantown PP . We would put in at Aqualand and catch stripers and big perch all winter . Maybe Captain Mike Starret can chime in , as he lives down that way now . While fishing the CBBT a few years back , we were lucky enough to have "Lieutenant Dan" along with us and I can personally attest to his fish-catching prowess . Mike , do you remember when I dubbed you that ?


 Very funny ! I'm quoting myself ! Check this out ! I'm sure I've already dated myself ! Older Than Dirt Quiz 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How many do you remember? 

Head light dimmer switches on the floor. 
Ignition switches on the dashboard. 
Heaters mounted on the inside of the fire wall. 
Real ice boxes. 
Pant leg clips for bicycles without chain guards. 
Soldering irons heated on a gas burner. 
Using hand signals for cars without turn signals. 

Older Than Dirt Quiz: Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom. 

1. Blackjack chewing gum 
2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water 
3. Candy cigarettes 
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles 
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside jukeboxes 
6 . Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers 
7. Party lines 
8. Newsreels before the movie 
9. P.F. Flyers 
10. Butch wax 
11. Telephone numbers with a word prefix (OLive-6933) 
12. Peashooters 
13. Howdy Doody 
14. 45 RPM records 
15. S&H Green Stamps 
16 Hi-fi's 
17. Metal ice trays with levers 
18. Mimeograph paper 
19 Blue flashbulbs 
20. Packards 
21. Roller skate keys 
22. Cork popguns 
23. Drive-ins 
24. Studebakers 
25. Wash tub wringers 

If you remembered 0-5 = You're still young 
If you remembered 6-10 = You are getting older 
If you remembered 11-15 = Don't tell your age, 
If you remembered 16-25 = You're older than dirt


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*perch report*

Went yellow perch fishing today.

Could not find live bait on the eastern shore today.

Started at a spot on the tuckahoe river casting Jigs. Nothing

Fished the spill way at tuckahoe. NOTA

Went to Wye mills. Nothing! We did see some blue gills and shad.

Hungery and cold packed it in and went to work to save the sick day for another fishing trip.

I thing this weekend should be good.

Wish you better luck

Damifinow fish


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Where is Red Bridges?


There's a bait shop right off of 404 on the way called Tuckahoe Sportsman (22145 Shore Hwy, Denton, MD 21629 (410) 364-9005). May want to call ahead to see if they got what you need.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> There's a bait shop right off of 404 on the way called Tuckahoe Sportsman (22145 Shore Hwy, Denton, MD 21629 (410) 364-9005). May want to call ahead to see if they got what you need.


I see that being off the bench messed you up a bit. CrawFish asked where was red bridges and you replied back about calling a tackle shop to see if they have what you need. So were you trying to tell him to call for directions    

I might try and head down to RB next week


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cygnus give me a shout and maybe we can wet a line at RB


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cyg, my concentration left me long ago, but since someone else already gave the directions, I just wanted to put up some bait options in case people were unfamiliar with the area. 

Let me know if you're going. I'll meet you up there.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

wow, skunked at wye mills? I didn't think it was possible lol. Everytime i go there i catch 50-60 bluegills. YOU NEED WAXWORMS to catch fish this time of year until the yellow perch move in. Then your gonna wanna switch to grass shrimp. Ill be up there wen the yellow perch start running if u wanna meet up. Cya later and u shoula went to clydes sport shop on hammonds ferry road cuz they always have wax worms, etc.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

What are the regs on YP and WP this year?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Perch, Yellow 9" 
Single, barbless hooks required Feb 1 - Mar 15
5/person/day CLOSED Watersheds: Magothy, Nanticoke, Patapsco, Severn, South and West Rivers Remember to crimp your barbs on hooks and jigs . A buddy of mine has been slain' them up in Joppa Town through the ice . White perch is no limit on hook and line .


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*wow - where is Joppa Town*

where is Joppa Town


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Last year was a bad year at Red Bridges. The white perch run never developed the way it did the year before. In 2005 you could fill a 5 gal bucket with keeper size white perch in a 2 hours or less. Last year it took a couple of hours just to get enough for the table. I'm not even wasting my time to drive over there this spring. As for the yellow perch, I catch them right off my pier year round. There's plenty there right now if you can get past the pickereal and LM bass. Just fish around the ice - lots of open pockets.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Some Hot Spots For Yellows . Never underestimate a perches ability to take a big bait .Try the biggest bull minnows or shiners you can get and see what happens .


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> Very funny ! I'm quoting myself ! Check this out ! I'm sure I've already dated myself ! Older Than Dirt Quiz
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


*DAMN!!* How old is dirt?


----------

